# Bestimmung Kois (ACHTUNG ,viele Bilder!)



## mitscha (10. Apr. 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin hier neu im Forum und würde mich freuen,wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!:beeten: 

Dank einer größeren Reperatur im Teich konnte ich meine Kois betrachten und fotografieren,die ich vor 1 1/2 Jahren erstanden habe.Damals waren sie nur wenige cm groß und nach 1 1/2 Jahren sind sie richtig gewachsen.
Jetzt würde ich aber auch gerne wissen was es für Kois sind und was für einen Wert sie haben-Größe 20-30cm(sorry für die schlechte Quali der Fotos,weil ich sie schnell gemacht hab... ):































































Vielen Dank im vorraus.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Thorsten (11. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Bestimmung Kois (ACHTUNG ,viele Bilder!)*

Hi Michael,

erstmal Herzlich Willkommen bei uns.

Nun zu deinen Koi, da bin ich wahrlich nicht der richtige Ansprechpartner...aber ich denke das sich unser *KOITEAM* noch dazu meldet!

Oder hat ein erfahrener Koibesitzer eine Ahnung um was für Koi es sich handelt?

Schaue auch mal alternativ bei uns in den Zuchtformen der Koi nach, da wird sich bestimmt der ein oder andere wiederfinden.

Der Wert eines Koi/Tieres lässt sich eher schlecht bewerten und halte ich ehrlich gesagt auch für recht uninteressant....(meine persönliche Meinung!)

Allerdings ist es bei euch Koinasen ja so eine Sache.....frei dem Motto mein Kohaku, mein Gin Rin, mein Showa...... 

Mal sehen wer sich noch zu Wort meldet, ich wünsche dir auf jedenfall noch viel Spaß hier bei uns und auf viele interessante Beiträge!


----------



## Icille (11. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Bestimmung Kois (ACHTUNG ,viele Bilder!)*

Hallo Mitscha,

also, ich würde sagen, der 2. (der weiße) ist ein Platin Ogon, aber zu den anderen kann ich nichts genaues sagen. Hoffe dir wird noch geholfen.... 
Wünsche noch einen schönen Abend!!
Lg Isa


----------



## Dodi (12. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Bestimmung Kois (ACHTUNG ,viele Bilder!)*

Hallo Michael!

Die Bestimmung von Koi ist oft nicht einfach!
Mir ist es auch manchmal egal, hauptsache er ist schön!
Der dunkle Koi auf dem 7. Bild dürfte wohl ein Chagoi sein, der rot-weiße auf dem 9. Bild ein Kohaku.

Wenn Du versuchen möchtest, Deine Fische zu bestimmen, guckst Du einmal hier:



Vielleicht findest Du nun heraus, was für Koi das sind.

P.S.: Der Wert solcher Fische ist letztendlich subjektiv. Die Japaner gehen  von verschiedenen Kriterien aus wie Farbstellung, Körperbau etc., reine Japankoi sind teurer als Thai oder Israel. Koi aus Europäischer Nachzucht sind die "günstigsten", haben aber auch meistens nicht so schöne Farben wie die Japaner!


----------



## mitscha (12. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Bestimmung Kois (ACHTUNG ,viele Bilder!)*

Hallo,

ersteinmal VIELEN DANK für eure Antworten, bis jetzt!

Der Wert der Fische ist mir auch eigentlich egal,weil ich die Fische schon so ins Herz geschlossen hab.Persönlich gesehen sind die Kois unbezahlbar für mich,aber es wär halt net schlecht zu wissen,wie wertvoll sie nach den Jahren geworden sind.

Ich hoffe mir kann man bei der Bestimmung noch weiterhelfen. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## kwoddel (12. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Bestimmung Kois (ACHTUNG ,viele Bilder!)*

Hallo Michael
Der Wert der Tiere kann dir eigentlich auch egal sein, es kommt immer darauf an was einen die Tiere bedeuten. Und wenn sie dir was bedeuten würde ich sagen "Trenne dich von ein paar Tieren oder baue dir einen größeren Teich" Denn du hast einen Überbesatz bei nur 6000 Liter und die Tiere werden noch größer.


----------



## mitscha (12. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Bestimmung Kois (ACHTUNG ,viele Bilder!)*

Hi,



			
				kwoddel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael
> Der Wert der Tiere kann dir eigentlich auch egal sein, es kommt immer darauf an was einen die Tiere bedeuten. Und wenn sie dir was bedeuten würde ich sagen "Trenne dich von ein paar Tieren oder baue dir einen größeren Teich" Denn du hast einen Überbesatz bei nur 6000 Liter und die Tiere werden noch größer.



um es nocheinmal klar zu stellen,JA mir bedeuten meine Kois viel!!Und ein neuer Teich ist für den Sommer geplant,wenn ich Urlaub habe!

Gruß Michael


----------



## Thorsten (12. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Bestimmung Kois (ACHTUNG ,viele Bilder!)*

Hi Michael,

du sagst, im Sommer kommt ein neuer - größerer Teich...was planst Du denn?

Stelle doch deine Ideen ein bisschen vor


----------



## mitscha (12. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Bestimmung Kois (ACHTUNG ,viele Bilder!)*

Hi,



			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Michael,
> 
> du sagst, im Sommer kommt ein neuer - größerer Teich...was planst Du denn?
> 
> Stelle doch deine Ideen ein bisschen vor




der neue Teich sollte ein reiner Koiteich werden,halt nach japanischem Vorbild.Konkret steht aber noch nichts fest,wie Größe oder ähnliches,weil wir das neue Grundstück noch nicht haben-wir ziehen nämlich um 
Aber so als Richtwert hatte ich so an etwa 15-25.000 Liter gedacht.Mal schauen was draus wird....aber ich werde natürlich berichten .

Gruß Michael


----------



## olafkoi (14. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Bestimmung Kois (ACHTUNG ,viele Bilder!)*

Hi Michael
Menno bei diesen  Bildern ist es nicht leicht  

Bild 1 Goshiki (wenn der Koi weiß hat Showa/Sanke)
Bild 2 ??? welche Farbe hat der Koi ???
Bild 3 rot weiß schwarz Sanke 
Bild 4 Kin Matsuba 
Bild 5 wenn dieser Koi Schwarz ist Kumonryo
Bild 6 Gin Rin Kin Matsuba   (Gin Rin = glänzende Schuppen)
Bild 9 Kohaku 
Bild 11 Shusui 

Die anderen sind zu dunkel um etwas sagen zu können 
guckst du --------> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/3993&d=1125312477

Gruß 

Olaf


----------



## mitscha (15. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Bestimmung Kois (ACHTUNG ,viele Bilder!)*

Hi,



			
				olafkoi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Michael
> Menno bei diesen  Bildern ist es nicht leicht
> 
> Bild 1 Goshiki (wenn der Koi weiß hat Showa/Sanke)
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!
Die Qualität der Bilder ist echt schlecht,aber wie gesagt,es musste schnell gehen und ich wollte den Kois nicht so viel Stress zumuten,nach dem harten Winter....Und eine Koiwanne hab ich noch nicht. 

Gruß Michael


----------

